# What's a Civilian To Do - Erratic Driver?



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

My commute takes me up Rte 24 and onto 128/95N into Dedham. So this morning traffic's cleared up and moving along at 50-60 mph. I find myself behind a beater in the fast lane. The guy's doing doing 40, then 30, then 40 again and drifting all over the place. He nearly hit the jersey barrier on one side, nearly took out 2-3 other cars as he drifted and swerved into the middle lane.

Needless to say I got the hell away from him as fast as I could. But he was clearly being a threat to drivers around him. What's a civilian like me supposed to do here? Write down his plate and call the MSP when I get to work or what? Is there anything LEO's can do, having not witnessed it themselves?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

PITT


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Hush said:


> PITT


?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hush made a funny: PIT maneuver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

5-0 said:


> Hush made a funny: PIT maneuver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


LMAO. Nice. I was wondering if running him off the road would be legal for me to do, extenuating circumstances and all.

Or I could go whacker and try to pull him over by flashing my headlights and hazards. I don't have any antennae or a hat though, so it might not work. :shades_smile:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Calling MSP with Plate Number is fine. However if you wait till you get to work it is not even worth bothering to do.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

CJIS said:


> Calling MSP with Plate Number is fine. However if you wait till you get to work it is not even worth bothering to do.


Stick with him until they arrive or just call it in and head out? This guy appeared to be stoned or drunk to my very untrained eyes. It was scary to watch. Thank christ everyone else was at least moderately paying attention or there would've been a bad pile up.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You need to buy a CVI with all of the extras


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

That is a call you make on your own however I would consider this first. 
Remember if something happens (i.e guy crashes etc) you may be called to go to court and testify as a witness. If that is something you can't or don't want to do, just report it and leave it be.

If you feel you need to stick around then I would do the following:

When you are on the phone with MSP dispatch I would ask them if they would like you to stick with them. (See what their response is)

They may say they have a trooper nearby and ask you to observe at a safe distance and speed till the trooper catches up or they may tell you there is not one anywhere near you and go about your business. Obviously you can't follow the guy forever.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> You need to buy a CVI with all of the extras


Woot, I got my new car, though I went with the Taurus. Should this be merged with the Whacker thread now? :wink_smile:

View attachment 3052


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

CJIS said:


> That is a call you make on your own however I would consider this first.
> Remember if something happens (i.e guy crashes etc) you may be called to go to court and testify as a witness. If that is something you can't or don't want to do, just report it and leave it be.
> 
> If you feel you need to stick around then I would do the following:
> ...


Thanks CJIS. I have no problem going to court and testifying as a witness. I had to do it once when I observed a hit and run and stayed to help the lady that had been hit. Not something I enjoyed but I can do it. God bless you guys for dealing with that on a regular basis

I'll definitely ask the dispatch. They know a lot more than I do and can tell me what's best.

Thanks again. It just really bugged me to see this guy impaired and driving and, frankly, I didn't know what to do. I'd never been in that situation before.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

mtc said:


> You don't get paid - just so ya know!!
> 
> Call it in - use "911" - tell them what's what and where you are and headed - there may not be a cruiser in the area to respond though - they won't TELL you that probably - but if you're willing to stick on the phone until the catch up, by all means.
> 
> Depending on the time of day of your commute they may have people out there. It COULD be someone having a medical issue too - plenty of diabetics don't eat right in the morning and head out -and they're as good as shitfaced.


Oh, I know. I just saw something concerning and wondered what to do, or if I should do anything. Never thought of the medical aspect either.

Seeing the hit and run = obvious crime & someone needs help so I stopped and stayed. This could've been just someone driving like an a**hat. I don't know and wondered if calling the Police would be more of a pain in the neck to them or a help.

I hope I'm not coming across as a wannabe here, def. not my intention.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

2 words for you, Highway Horritzer.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

7costanza said:


> 2 words for you, Highway Horritzer.


With some modification I should be able to mount the M3 105mm light version on my roof. That would certainly help speed up the PIT maneuver process that HUSH suggested too.


----------



## police (Oct 3, 2011)

cellphone and 911, follow from safe distance unless whomever the 911 connects you to tells you otherwise, he never said he was speeding people


----------

